# Llangollen Wales or nearby overnight stops



## Badgerbosslady (Jan 31, 2018)

We are wanting to have an over night stop near Llangollen soon. Can anyone recommend a pub or hard standing site in this area suitable for February? Our camper is only 6m.
Thanks
Badgerbosslady


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 1, 2018)

Ponsonby Arms
52.970766, -3.167542
N52° 58.246' W3° 10.053'
Phone
+44 1978 447985
Open from Jan to Dec
Car park next to pub and a larger one just behind that with a picnic area and close to the river
Pay and display, ask in the pub first before buying a ticket


----------



## microcamp (Feb 2, 2018)

*LLangollan*

Hi don't overnight in the car parks in the town, day time ok but not night time.
there are a few lat by's on A5 that are good to stop.


----------



## Chris356 (Feb 3, 2018)

We stay at the sun Trevor pub it's a nice walk along the canal into llan 1.8 miles or get the bus outside pub


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 3, 2018)

sasquatch said:


> Ponsonby Arms
> 52.970766, -3.167542
> N52° 58.246' W3° 10.053'
> Phone
> ...



We stopped there on Thursday night.
We had stopped in that park before but now there are new traffic orders covering the whole parking area there,it was fine and the landlady told me that there was inundation of Irish travellers who made a huge mes and took over the place completely causing a lot of problems to the flat owners and the pub. When  they moved on the council had to clear up and then made the restriction against ALL motorhomes as well as any caravans. I got a ticket frdom her and put it in the screen but made sure we were gone by  8.00 in the morning when the wardens start. We used the top park, but used to use the bottom one right by the water. PITY THE LOSS nice place caused by the usual pXXXs and their habits.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 3, 2018)

Have a look at the POI's. I stayed overnight overlooking the town with views to die for.


----------

